# Are these two oleanders worth saving?



## LawnAndOrder (Jul 3, 2021)

These two oleanders were at least 10-feet tall, but unfortunately the Texas freeze this past February killed them. I ended up pruning them afterward. They started growing again during the spring/early summer, though only on one side of the base. From mid-June to July we have had constant rain, which killed the growth. I pruned the dead parts again a few days ago, and now they look like this:



Based on what you see, are they worth saving? If they are, I was hoping to put some shrub soil and slope it off a bit so the rain water doesn't accumulate as much on the plant roots.


----------



## LawnAndOrder (Jul 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Given that they are growing, looks like they should recover, might take some time and I am not familiar with that type of shrub. We have something invasive here in NH colloquially called "fire bush" which (prior to being banned) was popular in gardens. Just about impossible to kill, I trim it back every few years to just a wee little knee high bush and in a couple of years, fully filled in about five feet high.

Of course if you didn't like it in the first place, dig it all up.


----------

